
Trading Places with Indian Outsourcers - mattjaynes
http://www.fourhourworkweek.com/blog/2008/06/07/060708-trading-places-with-indian-outsourcers/
======
seano
If it's a commodity, and it's apparent his skills are, it makes sense to hire
the cheapest.

------
zxcvb
Very eye opening and very touching.

